
Think of Growing a Company as Building Construction - zekome
https://zeko.me/blog/think-of-growing-a-company-as-building-construction
======
lsiunsuex
I've always thought about building a company / website as watching a child
being born / grow up.

Idea conception = conception

Development = while in the womb

First push to production = birth

Everything after that is watching the child (website) grow, evolve, learn to
do new things, become mature, become successful (or not). Hiring employees =
making new friends. First word, teeth, graduation, etc... these are website
milestones. Career change is when a company pivots. Marriage is being sold to
another company and death is of course, closing the doors.

~~~
zekome
Interesting analogy and nice script for whiteboard story.

